# S. sanchezi ?



## Cichlidae (Aug 14, 2004)

Hes about 4" or so, ill get better pics as he settles in the tank. Oh hes in a little betta box for this pic.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Not the best pic. Anyway it resembles S. sanchezi...







!


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Very likely to be Serrasalmus sanchezi.


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

id say 99% sanchezi............


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Looks like a S. sanchezi.


----------



## Cichlidae (Aug 14, 2004)




----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

better pics,,,,,,,id still say sanchezi


----------



## smurf (Sep 3, 2005)

Nice specimen you got there. I'm going for S.Sanchezi too. More pics could help!!!


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

lol...it beend said...Sanchezis for sure.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

didnt trust me eh shawn? lol


----------



## Cichlidae (Aug 14, 2004)

I posted this before i asked you lol


----------



## ALESSANDRO (Jun 26, 2006)

For me is a serrasalmus sanchezi


----------

